# We Are Expecting Again!!



## Dutch

Okay, so . . . WE ARE EXPECTING AGAIN!!! I know, I know, it's crazy, isn't it? I can't believe it myself, I mean really-I thought we were through with this "expecting' thing!

I wasn't going to post it here, but because Ma Dutch brought it up, I wanted to make it official; I mean, who would have guessed? They said it would most likely happen!! 

Yup, it's official . . . we are expecting another cold night, and again tomorrow!!


----------



## TulsaJeff

You really had me going for a minute there!!


----------



## Dutch




----------



## thebarbequeen

GEEZ!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  that just ain't right...   put a little scare into me, too!


----------



## pops6927

Dang, Dutch... thought you'd bought another Lang!


----------



## beer-b-q

If you want cold come to KC...


----------



## bmudd14474

Pops6927 said:


> Dang, Dutch... thought you'd bought another Lang!




x2


----------

